# Meine Pfütze ;-)



## maga_graz (26. Dez. 2011)

Hallo!
Hier mal ein paar Winterimpressionen von meinem Teich ... hab ihn erst seit 3 Monaten und kann mich daher wohl noch nicht Wasserprofi nennen. Aber vielleicht wirds ja noch 
Zumindest könnt ihr hier bei meinen Bemühungen zuschaun...

Noch sieht man meiner Pfütze seinen Ursprung an ... ein funktioneller Fischteich halt. In meiner Vorstellung soll daraus ein übbig wucherndes Stück Natur werden ...
 

Nach oben hin wucherts ja schon übbig ... __ Eichen, Buchen, Eschen ... Auwald eben.
 

oder auch nicht ... ein Opfer eines Gewitters. Im Vordergrund der Bach, der über mein Grundstück läuft.
 

Ein Altarm der Mur gehört auch dazu ... ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Amphibien ihn lieben ... der soll so bleiben, wie er ist.
 

Die Herde ist auch noch immer aktiv ... nur die kleinen Karpfen haben sich schon seit längerer Zeit eingegraben. Nur gut, dass ein Farbkarpfen farbig ist, sodass man ihn sieht, wenn er sich nicht zur Gänze eingräbt. Sonst könnt man glauben, die drei 15cm Fischchen wären gleich nach dem Einsetzen verschieden...
 

Und damit es nicht nur graue Bilder gibt, das Resultat meiner Spätherbstpflanzung. War zwar schon sehr spät im Jahr, aber sieht nicht so schlecht aus: __ Wasserstern.
 

Mal sehn, wie es im Frühling aussehen wird. Noch bin ich am Pflanzen aussuchen...
... und ein paar Fische mehr könnten es wohl auch noch werden. Wenn also wer Rotfedern loswerden will...

Grüße aus Graz,
Martin

PS: Update folgt...


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Total tolle Bilder Martin, dein "Teich" (kann man hier überhaupt noch von Teich sprechen?  ) gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut - sehr schön in der Natur eingebettet! Bitte mehr und ein herzliches :willkommen von mir hier im Forum!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## maga_graz (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Mehr gibts sicher ... ich werd euch noch oft genug mit Fragen auf die Nerven gehen 

... und wenn du glaubst, "Teich" passt nicht... ich sag eh "Pfütze" dazu ...


----------



## Dilmun (5. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Willkommen im Forum, Martin!
Deine "Pfütze" gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. 
Es freut mich richtig, daß Du den Altarm der Mur unberührt lassen möchtest.
Ich hoffe auf ganz viele, tolle Amphibienbilder von Dir - wo Du dieses Fotoparadies quasi 
vor der __ Nase hast...


----------



## Moonlight (6. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Herzlich Willkommen 

Ein wunderschönes Stück Natur, was Du da Dein Eigen nennst.

Wie tief ist der Teich?

Mandy


----------



## maga_graz (7. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Hi!
An der Brücke sinds in etwa 1.8m. Ab dieser Tiefe bohrt sich die Messstange in den Schlamm... Riesenesche, -eiche und -buche sei dank. 

Werden ursprünglich wohl mal 2m gewesen sein....


----------



## Karpfenfreund (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Wirkliche schöne Grundlage um seinen Ideen freien Lauf zu lassen...


----------



## Yogibubu (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Echt beneidenswert!


----------



## maga_graz (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Mal ein Update...

Der Winter scheint ja zu Ende zu gehn, das Eis ist weg (Wassertemperatur 9°C), der Schnee ist auch großteils verschwunden.

Noch ist vom Frühling allerdings nicht viel zu sehn, das einzige, was zur Zeit grün ist, ist das Wasser. Also nix mit Sicht bis zum Grund, bei 1m ist Schluß. Daher kann ich zur Zeit auch nur sagen, dass die großen Karpfen den Winter überstanden haben... die ziehen ihre Kreise und sind dank 50cm Länge einfach zu erkennen. 

Wenn man aber genau hinsieht, sind diverse Knospen an den Bäumen und Sträuchern schon gut angeschwollen... und die Vögel sorgen dafür, dass sich die Stille verflchtigt hat. Mal sehn, was der März so bringt...


----------



## maga_graz (25. März 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Langsam wirds grün... das Wasser zumindest 
Wenns nicht die großen Karpfen geben würd, gäbs gar keine Fische zu sehen (Sichttiefe 30cm). Aber ein 3kg-Fisch ist halt auch im trüben Wasser manchmal zu sehn. Nur ob der Rest den Winter (=Kormoran) überstanden hat, ist unklar.

   

Aber auch am Ufer grünts... Frühling in der Au:
   
   

Ach ja, Sodom und Gomorrah gibts auch... Krötenorgie im Altarm:


----------



## RKurzhals (25. März 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Hallo Martin,
um die Natur und Deine Gewässer kann man Dich echt beneiden. Und dann startet auch noch der Frühling eher !
Von mir auch ein freundliches "Hallo" !
Was sind Deine Pläne? Willst Du die Natur besser beobachten, die Lebensbedingungen für die Tiere verbessern, oder in einem der Gewässer selbst baden?


----------



## maga_graz (26. März 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Hi Rolf!
Große Pläne hab ich nicht, ein Großteil des Geländes wird nicht geändert. Mein eigenes Stück Wildnis halt. 

Nur die Fläche um den Fischteich soll ein bissl "gepimpt" werden, ich versuche, einige Pflanzen im Teich anzusiedeln (dank Bisamratten ist das schwieriger als gedacht), und ein paar Fische dürfen drin schwimmen (so sie nicht der Natur zum Opfer fallen). Ein paar Obstbäume noch dazu und fertig ist das eigene Naherholungsgebiet 

Naja... bisher wars eher Wochenendarbeitsgebiet... mit Belohnung durch hautnahen Naturkontakt, biete Beobachtung von Rehen, Hasen, Fasanen, Kiebitzen, ner hektischen Maus, Frosch und Kröte, 15 verschiedenen Baumarten (ich war begeistert, als ich drei Nußbäume entdeckte)... wenns also in der Stadt wieder mal zu staubig wird, gehts raus


----------



## maga_graz (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Also Sumpfdotterblumen werd ich definitiv nicht setzen...
   

Die __ Pestwurz ist schon wieder am Verblühen:
 

Im Altarm grünts ganz gewaltig, dabei ist das Wasser (so man es sieht) ganz klar.
Da haben wenigstens die Kaulquappen was zu fressen 
 

Der Hauptteich ist eher trüb, ich schiebs mal auf die Karpfen, die wühlen.
Anbei ein Bild inklusive "Antibisamrattefresskäfig" 
 

Und wenn ich mal groß bin, dann werd ich ein 1m Silberarmur. Das nächste Ziel: 10cm


----------



## Darven (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

ohne Worte,
bin einfach nur hin und weg okioki
sooooooooo schööööööööööööööön!


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Martin - das sieht wirklich toll bei Dir aus!
So ein naturnaher Teich hat was..


----------



## maga_graz (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Dank Euch, ist schon ganz angenehm in der Wildnis 

Ende April, das Grau weicht von Tag zu Tag mehr dem Grün...
 

Ein oder zwei __ Farne sprießen zaghaft...
 

Ein paar Kaulquappen gibts inzwischen auch... hat die Orgie also doch Sinn gehabt 
 

Man beachte den __ Reiher, leider nur aus Metall 
 

Das ist ein Suchbild... wo sind die Karpfen. Wer auch keine sieht, mir gehts gleich.
Ein ganzer Tag Pflanzen setzen hat nicht nur nen Sonnenbrand, sondern auch extra trübes Wasser hinterlassen. Merke! Vorher photographieren...
 

Fort Knox: das tut man nicht alles, wenns funktioniert...
 

Im Zaunkönig-Nistkasten nisten Blaumeisen ...ja dürfns denn des?
 

Schwer zu sagen, was grüner ist...
 

In der Steiermark gehören Weinstöcke wohl dazu... noch was, das wuchert. 
Im Herbst werdens aber sympathisch...
 

Und weils so viele sind... die __ Moderlieschen...


----------



## maga_graz (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Und wie siehts im Mai aus? Na noch grüner halt... 

Der Busch am Stegende ist zur Zeit der Feind... versaut gehörig die Wasseroberfläche 
 

Ich sag "Gras" dazu, in echt ist es wohl irgendeine Binse/Segge/was auch immer sein
Bildet auf jeden Fall ne natürliche Teichumrandung:
 

Eine erste Schwimmblattpflanze zeigt sich... da haben die Bisamratten wohl was übersehen: __ Seekanne
 

Und nein, das ist nicht am Amazonas, nur der Bach, der am Teich vorbeiläuft
   

Die große __ Esche am Teichrand ist unterspült... und eine große __ Krebsschere hat sich dort festgemacht. Die kleinen Karpfen lieben dieses Versteck. Hat lange gedauert, bis ich rausgefunden habe, wo sie stecken. Na, zu früh auf den __ Reiher geschimpft. 
   

Etwas weniger hübsch ist die Rückseite meines Teichs, der Überlauf/Abfluß, nur funktional. Zur Zeit fließen grob gemessene 20l/min ab. Also ca. 50% des Wassers werden pro Woche ausgetauscht... durch unkontrollierbaren Zufluss aus den Unterwasserquellen.


----------



## Dilmun (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Ich freu mich immer wieder auf deine Bilder. 

Heute war's wenigstens wieder mal ein angenehmer Tag. Die letzten Tage war es schon arg kalt bei uns.


----------



## maga_graz (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Psst... nicht weitersagen: die Bilder wurden vorige Woche gemacht... bei knapp 30° ... vor den Eisheiligen


----------



## maga_graz (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Und mir ist icht mal aufgefallen, dass es bei uns gestürmt hat... eine __ Esche hats erwischt...
   

Doch Ersatz ist schon am Weg, bleibt nur die Frage: schaffts die Esche
 

oder die Eiche
 

zum großen Auwaldbaum. Naja, egal, keiner von uns wirds erleben 

Dass der nächste hingegen fällt, wird wohl noch zu Lebzeiten stattfinden:
  

Ein paar Blütchen hab ich auch...
   
wobei ich fürs Vergissmeinnicht nix kann... war schon vor mir da...

Das Wasser ist eigenlich recht klar, ich seh inzwischen wieder auf den Grund (so ich nicht wie heut mit den Seerosen raufe). Nur der Staub/Pollen/etc an der Oberfläche sind nicht so prickelnd 
 

Bisamratten mag ich noch immer nicht:
 

... dafür kann ich die Fische ganz gut leiden:
Rotfedern
 

und verfressene Karpfen haben sich ablichten lassen:
     

Und zum Schluss noch ein Suchbild: Was ist neu?
Wers findet, darf probesitzen


----------



## Tabor12 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Hallo ! Wunderschöne Bilder ! Darf ich fragen wo in Graz dein Teich ist ? Ich wohne 15 km nördlich von Graz ...


LG Irene


----------



## maga_graz (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Hi Irene,
der Teich liegt ca. 15min südlich von Graz.


----------



## Matzl (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Die Bank ist neu!

Ich komm heute so gegen 19.00 Uhr Probesitzen!


----------



## maga_graz (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Kannst gern machen.... und bring Futter mit, deine Nachzuchten sind hungrig


----------



## Matzl (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Fütter sie ordentlich und wenn sei 70-80 cm haben hol ich sie mir wieder!


----------



## maga_graz (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

... also nächstes Jahr, so wie die futtern


----------



## Matzl (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Hast die kleinen schon mal auf einem Foto erwischt?

mfg


----------



## maga_graz (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Und noch ein paar weitere Fisch-Bilder:

Die größeren Karpfen lieben den Platz unter diesen Büschen... hier steckt die Horde quasi immer. Zu sehn sind leider nur die farbigen, die großen Schuppinger sind gut getarnt ...
und viel weniger vertrauensselig 
    

Die Goldorfen sieht man immer... lustige Fische
allerdings viel kleiner, als sie am Bild aussehn
 

U-Boot Angriff!
 

Und trotz der Fische ist das Wasser erstaunlich klar: hier ein Blick auf 1,5m Tiefe
 

Und zum Schluss was für Matzl: sie halten sich für Goldfische/Elritzen/Orfen und bilden mit denen nen "Kleinfischschwarm"... stets fluchbereit, um im unterspülten Ufer zu verschwinden (daher das schlechte Pic) 
 

Leider zeigt der Grundwasserteich nun seine Nachteile; er erwärmt sich nicht so recht: aktuell 16°C bei 36° Luft. Ich hoff, das wird besser, wenn sich die Erde erwärmt bzw. der Zufluss in ner trockenen Periode weniger wird. Sonst könnts lang dauern, bis die Kärpfchen groß sind...


----------



## alex.irmi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

meine teiche haben auch so aus gesehen bevor der bagger gekommen ist


----------



## maga_graz (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Meine Hochseeflotte :smoki

...zu kalt zum Baden, aber nicht zu kalt, um darauf zu treiben... 
 

Kalt, aber klar... Sichttiefe 1,8m


----------



## maga_graz (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Der Winter ist eingekehrt... dank Teichheizung wenigstens kein Eis (wie auch bei 8°C). 

 

 

Von Winterruhe ist noch nicht viel zu merken... bei den Großen zumindest, die kleineren haben sich doch schon eingewintert.


----------



## Matzl (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Kann es sein, dass das einer von meinen ist (wahr)?

mfg


----------



## maga_graz (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Hi Matzl!
Deine fallen in die Kategorie "kleine", die hausen unter der unterspülten __ Esche und sind nur selten zu sehn.
Der orange Fleck im Bild geht schon auf die 50cm zu. Das wär ein bissl viel Wachstum für meinen sommerkalten/winterwarmen Teich


----------



## Matzl (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Wie groß sind denn die kleinen die du von mir hast ung.? 
Wäre interessant wie groß der Unterschied zwischen deinen und denen die ich noch habe ist. 

mfg


----------



## maga_graz (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Icch würd auf 15cm tippen... ist halt kalt in meinem Teich, da wirds nix mit den Wachstumsrekorden.


----------



## Koi Hubsi (1. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Hallo estmal kann das sein das dein teich in der nähe von fernitz ist der auwald kommt mir so bekannt vor glg aus wundschuh


----------



## maga_graz (1. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

Hi!
Richtige Murhöhe, falsche Murseite


----------



## maga_graz (20. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Meine Pfütze ;-)*

... und noch mehr Schnee...

    

Wie gemütlich 
 

Und am Teich... von Eis keine Spur... das wird wohl nix mehr in diesem Winter


----------

